# Does propecia affect muscle mass?



## cimcimma (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi. I'm thinking about taking propecia. My question is since it is a dht inhibitor does it negatively affect muscle development, body building, strength? Will it reduce my muscle mass? Also, I am not really thinning that badly. Can I cut the pill in half and it still be effective? A .5 mg dose instead of 1 mg. I figure this will cut down on any side effects if there are any and it will also save me money. Can I do this or do you need the 1 mg dose for it to be effective? Thank you for the responses. They are much appreciated.


----------



## Amino89 (Feb 24, 2009)

1mg. daily. Theoretically it could, but most people do not notice a decrease in muscle mass.



			
				Patrick Arnold said:
			
		

> Testosterone is the active androgen in muscle
> 
> Skeletal muscle is unique from other androgen dependent tissues in the body. It actually contains little or no 5-AR, so little or no DHT is actually formed in the muscle. In addition to this, any DHT that is formed, or that is already present in the blood and travels to the muscle, is quickly deactivated by an enzyme called 3alpha-hydroxysteroid reductase (3a-HSD).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mags (Feb 25, 2009)

I used to take Propecia it to slow my MPB. It seemed to do the trick with that. However, lifts were always hard (not that they're ever easy, but you know what I mean) and gains were slow and reluctant to materialise. When I stopped taking Propecia, my strength rocketed and the gains soon began to appear. There was no great change in my diet, lifting regime or supplementation, either. I'm not 100% sure of the science behind it all, but I think it did hinder my strength, therefore my gains. This could simply be an abnormality and nothing to do with being on or off Propecia, but I feel it's related to Propecia's effects.


----------



## nateo1979 (Feb 25, 2009)

been on it a month. have not noticed anything in regards strength. have notice my strength and endurance going up. could be my diet.


----------



## trener (Feb 25, 2009)

take max 2mg a day as i do, i noticed no muscle mass reduce


----------

